# I Want YOU to be on Halloween Radio!



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Greetings all-
For nine years I have been producing an annual monthlong Halloween Radio Extravaganza during the month of October on three internet radio stations.

Last year I added a new feature titled "Voices of Halloween," which featured specially recorded Halloween greetings and memories by some horror industry greats (the legendary Forrest Ackerman in what was one of his last communications with fans, RIP dear Forry- and the great David Hedison from the original The Fly and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea), some up and coming industry pros and some marvelous contributions from scriptwriters (such as Fido scriptwriter Robert Chomiak), makeup and effects artists, directors, horror hosts and others.

You can see an entire list of last year's contributors at:
The Voices of Halloween

This year I would like to open up the Voices of Halloween series for all fans of Halloween and Horror. If you would like to record a Halloween greeting or memory for broadcast, I'll include it on the station this year! There are two ways to submit pieces- 

1) I have a toll-free number you can call in and record your messages on. This option is limited to people in the USA and Canada. (Sorry folks- I can't afford international rates!)

2) If you know how to make mp3s, record your message on your computer and email it to me! This option is open to everybody everywhere!

If you're interested, post here, or send me a private message and I'll give you complete instructions. I'm getting a late start this year, so don't procrastinate! Do it now!

Looking forward to HEARING from you all. Represent your favorite horror/Halloween site on air!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

57 views and nobody wants to represent HalloweenForum.com on the air??


----------

